
Julian Assange denied bail in UK after claiming 'high risk' of catching Covid-19 - vinni2
https://www.theguardian.com/media/2020/mar/26/julian-assange-denied-bail-in-uk-after-claiming-high-risk-of-catching-coronavirus
======
Traster
I'm not sure this is really news. The standard you would have to set for
bailing Assange becaue of Coronavirus would mean practically everyone has a
valid case for bail. I know that Assange's legal team has an absolutely
exhaustive approach but this really didn't have a chance of succeeding.

~~~
foxyv
I think that, even if they didn't expect a yes, this is mostly a way to give
them ammo later on in the process. Make them say "No", then later on you can
use the fact that they said "No" to claim they didn't follow due process.
Especially if Assange ends up in the hospital with CV19. Then you can say,
"See! They violated his rights!"

